# SB Modifier



## kerri0402 (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone use the SB modifier titled Nurse Midwife for any of their billing, and if so, how do you use this? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kterry0474 (Oct 24, 2013)

We bill this modifier for any insurance that does not credential midlevels. We add it to any code that midlevel bills as the rendering and then the medical director or the supervising in house doctor as the billing.


----------

